# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winters (Glimmen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winters

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Glimmen, Glimmen

Adres: Nieuwe Schoolweg 2-A, Glimmen

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkglimmen.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winters*

----------

